# Trialtechnik erklärungen



## Moppel_kopp (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo, da ich noch anfänger im thema biken und trialen bin wollte ich fragen ob jemand eine seite kennt wo man erklärungen zu verschiedenen tricks kennt ? denn oft lese ich z.b. wie hoch tippt ihr ? o.ä.  oder ob mir jemand sie standart tricks mit kurzer beschreibung schreiben könnte ?

mfg. Fabian


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (30. Januar 2005)

www.vtcz.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mac Gyver (30. Januar 2005)

@Moppel_kopp: So.. eine Seite wo dich warscheinlich jeder ersmal hinschicken würde, ist die online Fahrschule vom Trial club Zürich:Fahrschule 

Ich glaube Tippen ist da aber nicht direkt beschrieben...ich versuchs mal  :
Also Tippen ist eigentlich wie ein Tretbunnyhop(in der onlineFarschule erklärt) nur dass man zusätzlich mit dem Vorderrad kurz unter die Oberkannte des HIndernisses "tippt" um zusätzlichen Schwung nach oben zu bekommen!!!

@All: Aber Jungs ihr könnt mir auch nochmal sagen was eigentlich mit der Autodachtechnik gemeint ist???!  ...hab ich bis heute noch nicht rausgefunden.


----------



## aramis (30. Januar 2005)

http://trialmaniax.de/Braunschweig.wmv Sekunde 26 -> Autodachtechnik/Praller/Hook


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (30. Januar 2005)

autodachtechnikm ist dert praller
also du springst gegen das hinderniss so das des vorderrad oben drauf ist.
und dann ziehst du des fahrrad nach.
(autodachtechnik deshalb weil ma des am auto gut üben kann,also von der seite hoch, vie´leicht wurde die technik ja auch so erfunden das vor anno duwak mal ein haufenn trialer vorm auto stand und gerätselt hat wie ma da hoch kommt.und da hatte der eine die göttliche erleuchtung und seit dem heist die tzechnik so.)  

SEBO


----------



## Mac Gyver (30. Januar 2005)

Ahhhhhsooo...son Hook up Teil...Danke an euch jetz bin ich wiedre ein Stückchen schlauer!!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. Januar 2005)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> autodachtechnikm ist dert praller
> also du springst gegen das hinderniss so das des vorderrad oben drauf ist.
> und dann ziehst du des fahrrad nach.
> (autodachtechnik deshalb weil ma des am auto gut üben kann,also von der seite hoch, vie´leicht wurde die technik ja auch so erfunden das vor anno duwak mal ein haufenn trialer vorm auto stand und gerätselt hat wie ma da hoch kommt.und da hatte der eine die göttliche erleuchtung und seit dem heist die tzechnik so.)
> ...



dann sprach der erleuchtete zu sienen jünger:
"gehet hinaus und verkündet die freudige Nachricht, und schreibet sie nieder, sodass ein jeder trialer nicht unsre qual leiden muss und an einem auto nciht scheiter vermag, nun lasset uns den sabbat feiern, die zeit der qual mag ein ende, das leiden der trialer ist nun zuende.
auch unsre kinder und deren kinder mögen diesen tag nicht vergessen, und ihn auf ewig heiligen......halleluja..!"
 ein anderes mögliches ende 
Max


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (30. Januar 2005)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich glaube Tippen ist da aber nicht direkt beschrieben...ich versuchs mal  :
> Also Tippen ist eigentlich wie ein Tretbunnyhop(in der onlineFarschule erklärt) nur dass man zusätzlich mit dem Vorderrad kurz unter die Oberkannte des HIndernisses "tippt" um zusätzlichen Schwung nach oben zu bekommen!!!...



ist die technik (tippen) wirklich soooo "simpel" wie es hier scheint (treter+rantippen) oder muss man noch einige sachen mehr beachten (gewichtsverlagerung usw...)

wär echt ganz cool,wenn jemand das tippen noch genauer beschreiben könnte   .....


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (30. Januar 2005)

Such dir am besten jemand der dir das ganze vor Ort erklärt. sich techniken im Video anzugucken und dann probieren nachzumachen ist immer nen bisschen schwer, weil man nicht weiss wie man selbst dabei aussieht.


----------



## Mac Gyver (31. Januar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> ist die technik (tippen) wirklich soooo "simpel" wie es hier scheint (treter+rantippen) oder muss man noch einige sachen mehr beachten (gewichtsverlagerung usw...)
> .....


Das war eigentlich mehr ne Beschreibung für jemanden der sich ein ungefähres Bild dieser Aktion machen will...nicht jedoch für den, der es wirklich lernen will denn ich kann den Tipper kein bisschen...habs auch nie wirklich versucht!!!!  ....diese Beschreibung wird also niemanden wirklich helfen


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (31. Januar 2005)

naja,vielleicht hat ja mal ein "tipper" hier im forum zeit und bock um das für mich mal kurz etwas genauer zu erklären,denn in nächster zeit werd ich wohl niemanden treffen der tippen drauf hat,es sei denn das mit dresden geht klar nur dort müsste sich dann aber auch erstmal ein netter trialer finden ,der mir das erklären könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (31. Januar 2005)

du M!et$ch0rek wenn das bei uns klappt gibt es viele die dir das erklären und zeigen können.   

Mfg Mario


----------



## andi87 (31. Januar 2005)

Servus miteinander,
also ich fahr jetzt schon seit 3-4 jahren trial, hab aber von den genauen Bezeichnungen der Techniken keine Ahnung.   

Vielleichts liegts ja daran weil ich immer allein fahren muss und ich mir nichts abschauen kann     

Ne aber jetzt ernst:

ich hab gedacht, tippen geht so:

"ich mach nen Tret- oder Rollbunnyhop, komm mit dem Vorderrad zuerst auf der vorderen Kante des hindernisses drauf und mach so ne art nosewheelie so dass ich quasi durch druck aufs vorderrad noch nachziehen kann bis ich das hinterrad auch oben habe!"

Falls dies falsch ist und es sich hier nur um einen bunnyhop handelt, so sagt es mir bitte, denn ich denk dass das Tippen ist.

Gruß

andi


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (31. Januar 2005)

Das ist weder tippen, noch ein Bunnyhop  

Guck dir nen Coustellier Video an, wenn die frontal was anspringen ist das zu 99% getippt


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (31. Januar 2005)

andi87 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleichts liegts ja daran weil ich immer allein fahren muss und ich mir nichts abschauen kann



sers,
wo wohnst du denn??

Jan


----------



## andi87 (31. Januar 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> sers,
> wo wohnst du denn??
> 
> Jan




Servus,

wohn in Niederbayern (Viechtach)

Bekanntere Orte in der Umgebung sind Deggendorf, Cham, Straubing

Hab auch schon mal ne Umfrage gestartet aber bei mir gibts wohl wirklich keine trialer, ich glaub ich schnapp mir mal son Bayern-ticket und fahr mitm zug nach münchen oder so   

gruß
andi


----------



## tobsen (31. Januar 2005)

...wir können dich ja vom bahnhof abholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (1. Februar 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> ...wir können dich ja vom bahnhof abholen




Kommt Ihr mit Rolls Royce??


----------



## Scrat (1. Februar 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt Ihr mit Rolls Royce??



Zum Autodachtechnik üben 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## elhefe (1. Februar 2005)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Autodachtechnik üben
> 
> Servus, Thomas



Vielleicht. Aber nicht, dass es zum Streit um 2000 Euro kommt. In München fackelt man ja da nicht lange und ehe man sich´s versieht, hat man nen Telefonkabel am Hals...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Februar 2005)

Nochmal um das für Anfänger (bin ja selbst einer, aber weis was tipppen is lol) klarzustellen

Tippen -
Man macht nen treter, nur das des Objekt so hoch ist das man (bevor das HR auch hoch geht) mit dem VR gegen das Obejkt stösst. Es ist mehr ein draufknallen/stossen als ein tippen.

Vielleicht ist es euch ja schon mal beim Treter passiert das ihr die Entfernung verschätzt habt und ausversehen Vorne mit dem VR aufs Objekt gestossen seid.
DAS IST TIPPEN. Nur das man es halt absichtlich macht und je nach dem mit mehr oder weniger Kraft bzw weiter unten oder oben.

Und es wird auch nicht immer ganz ganz nahe an der Kante getippt, bei hohen sachen auch teilweise ziemlich weit drunter

Die andere Technik ist ähnlich, ist aber kein tippen(hätt den namen aber eher verdient)
Man fährt auf das Hindernis hin, zieht das VR hoch und legt es über der Kante ab, dann zieht man den rest hinterher. Das ganze kann man in ner  fliesenden bewegung machen (also NICHT Rad oben drauf, stehenbleiben, nachziehen)
Wenn jemand das schnell macht siehts fast so aus wie tippen.


----------



## Mac Gyver (2. Februar 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Die andere Technik ist ähnlich, ist aber kein tippen(hätt den namen aber eher verdient)
> Man fährt auf das Hindernis hin, zieht das VR hoch und legt es über der Kante ab, dann zieht man den rest hinterher. Das ganze kann man in ner  fliesenden bewegung machen (also NICHT Rad oben drauf, stehenbleiben, nachziehen)
> Wenn jemand das schnell macht siehts fast so aus wie tippen.


Das würd ich jetz unter den Begriff Roller verpacken...so hab ich das jedenfals verstanden. Also VR auf nen HIndernis was grade noch so hoch ist dass das VR über der Kante ist wenn das Bike senkrecht steht.Und dann in einer flüssigen Bewegung den Ganzen Rest draufziehen mit hilfe der VR-Bremse....oder????


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Februar 2005)

die VR Bremse braucht man da nicht, man kanns mit machen aber ohne kommts flüssiger. Hab den auch erst kürzlich gelernt (danke Tobsen   ) . Das geile an diesem Hochrollen/nachziehen ist das man viel weniger Kraft braucht und auch sehr wenig speed. War ziemlich erstaund wie einfach man da was hochkommt. Ich würd sagen, is die einfachste Technik von allen dreien.... hätte ich das nur früher gewusst.  


Als Roller wird schon der "rollbunny" bezeichnet, deswegen lieber nicht so nenne sonst gibst noch mehr verwirrung. 
Roller = Tretbunny ohne tretten halt. Nachteil vom Roller-> man braucht bei höheren sachen relativ viel speed  und damit auch mehr Anlauf als beim Treter.Bei Wettbewerben ist viel Platz eher selten und in Natur Trial hat man selten nen so ebenen Boden bei dem man gut speed holen kann zum Rollen.


----------



## 525Rainer (2. Februar 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den auch erst kürzlich gelernt (danke Tobsen   ) . Das geile an diesem Hochrollen/nachziehen ist das man viel weniger Kraft braucht und auch sehr wenig speed. War ziemlich erstaund wie einfach man da was hochkommt. Ich würd sagen, is die einfachste Technik von allen dreien.... hätte ich das nur früher gewusst.



so nen lehrgang könnt ich auch brauchen! ich war heut in münchen arbeiten und die stadt ist ja ein trialparadies. wenn nicht alles unter ner 10cm schneeschicht gewesen wär...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (5. Februar 2005)

tach auch,..

so hab noch ne frage zum tippen,klingt vielleicht blöd ,aber muss man wenn man an die kante tippt die vorderradbremse öffnen oder zu lassen???.....hab halt ma gehört das man sie öffnen müsste,aber ich dachte immer sie muss zu bleiben und könnte mir auch nicht erklären wie das mit offener vorderradbremse funktionieren sollte   ....hab mir auch heut schon etliche vids angeguckt ums rauszufinden und bin dadurch auch nicht grad schlauer geworden,da man bei manchen fahrern sieht wie sich das vorderrad auf dem hindernis weiterdreht...ja o.k. die bremse könnse ja dann geöffnet ham als sie oben waren....bin mir aber nicht sicher.....also an alle guten "tipper" hier im forum helft mir bitte und schreibt wie's richtig geht....DANKE schonma im vorraus...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. Februar 2005)

Ich kann nicht tippen aber man macht das mit geöffneter bremse, anders gehts auch nicht sonst bleibst am Hinderniss kleben


----------



## tinitram (5. Februar 2005)

ich hab hier noch was nettes zum Thema gefunden:

Antipptechnik, Autodachtechnik und ne "Polentechnik" 
http://www.bikes-in-motion.de/fahrtechnik.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (5. Februar 2005)

GEIL eine polentechnik   wuste nicht das wir die ersten wahren. muss ich gleich im polnischem Forum den link zeigen


----------



## Schevron (5. Februar 2005)

Ich kann zwar auch (noch)  nicht tippen. Aber bei dem Video Islandstyle hauts einen übelst mit der lippe gegen die mauer, weil er zu tief getippt hat. Ich denk den häts nicht so übel zerlegt wenn er die bremse zu gehabt hätte.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. Februar 2005)

Das Geht Nur Mit Offener Bremse


----------



## Levelboss (5. Februar 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann zwar auch (noch)  nicht tippen. Aber bei dem Video Islandstyle hauts einen übelst mit der lippe gegen die mauer, weil er zu tief getippt hat. Ich denk den häts nicht so übel zerlegt wenn er die bremse zu gehabt hätte.



Der wollte einen Rollbunny machen, hat das Vorderrad aber nicht hoch bekommen und daher unfreiwillig angetippt.

Wenn man "richtig" antippt und die Bremse zieht, sieht das wahrscheinlich ähnlich aus.


----------



## ph1L (5. Februar 2005)

bei dem Bikes in Motion Link wird "der Spanier" beschrieben
und wenn ich das richtig aufgefasst hab soll man da mit geschlossener !!!Hr.!!!Bremse Gappen.

Wie soll das denn gehen?!


Aber auf der Seite wird Antippen ja auch falsch beschrieben.
Laut der Seite soll man sein Vr. auf der Kannte ablegen.   



Und wenn man beim Tippen die Vr. Bremse zu macht bleibt man einfach sehr abruppt am Hidnerniss stehen.
Habs noch nie geschafft dabei über den Lenker zu gehen.


----------



## Levelboss (5. Februar 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> bei dem Bikes in Motion Link wird "der Spanier" beschrieben
> und wenn ich das richtig aufgefasst hab soll man da mit geschlossener !!!Hr.!!!Bremse Gappen.
> 
> Wie soll das denn gehen?!



Es gibt das Gerücht, dass gewisse Leute aus Braunschweig "den Spanier" mit geschlossener Bremse machen.
Das stimmt aber nicht, man muss dabei die Bremse loslassen.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (5. Februar 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auf der Seite wird Antippen ja auch falsch beschrieben.
> Laut der Seite soll man sein Vr. auf der Kannte ablegen.



mit der "antipptechnik" meinen die auch nicht das uns bekannte "tippen"...also haben sie es auch nicht falsch erklärt


----------



## Berliner Team T (5. Februar 2005)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Das Geht Nur Mit Offener Bremse



Ich will net meckern oder so aber ich tippe mit gezogener Bremse  und tippe im mom auch so lenker höhe.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. Februar 2005)

wenn du gegen die Vorderseite des Objektes prallst ist die VR bremse gezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph1L (6. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> mit der "antipptechnik" meinen die auch nicht das uns bekannte "tippen"...also haben sie es auch nicht falsch erklärt



das was der meint is hochfahren oder so hab jetzt keinen bock mir das alles nochmal durchzulesen aber antippen is was anderes.
da is ein copyright drauf


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. Februar 2005)

Also mit geschlossener Bremse zu tippen, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, das musst du mir mal zeigen Kevin. Also ich schaff mit offener Bremse nicht ganz Lenkerhöhe.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. Februar 2005)

Argh mich kotzt das an das Anfänger und Leute die keine Ahnung haben die Begriffe verwenden und somit nur noch mehr verwirrung stiften.

Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist wie die Technik heist BITTE MAUL HALTEN!!!


----------



## isah (7. Februar 2005)

wär nett wenn die ganzen namen mal zusammengefasst und in die faq gepackt werden, am besten mit kleiner erklärung.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. Februar 2005)

Damit es jeder checkt, eine extrem detailierte Illustration vom Tippen.
Das ist Tippen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1549409&postcount=133


----------



## Levelboss (7. Februar 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> wär nett wenn die ganzen namen mal zusammengefasst und in die faq gepackt werden, am besten mit kleiner erklärung.



Noch besser wären kurze Videos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (7. Februar 2005)

@cyro

ich habs schon verstanden, das ging an die allgemeinheit.

@felix

Ich hab ferien und jede menge zeit, wenn ich an dein vid ran darf würd ich da so 1-2 mb große szenen rauschneiden, du machst ja extrem viele techniken.
Dann könnte man nen erklärungs thread aufmachen, einer schreibt wies geht und (zB die anleitung von cyro-cube) und dann wird ein kleiner ausschnitt dazugepackt.


----------



## Levelboss (7. Februar 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ferien und jede menge zeit, wenn ich an dein vid ran darf würd ich da so 1-2 mb große szenen rauschneiden, du machst ja extrem viele techniken.
> Dann könnte man nen erklärungs thread aufmachen, einer schreibt wies geht und (zB die anleitung von cyro-cube) und dann wird ein kleiner ausschnitt dazugepackt.



Das kannst Du gerne machen


----------



## florianwagner (23. Januar 2006)

tach, hab mal ne frage zum praller.
ich hab das problem, dass mein vorderer fuss immer an die wand kommt, ich hab angefangen mit nem schrägen brett das ich an die wand stell. jetzt, da das brett fast senkrecht steht stoße ich immer mit den fuss gegen die wand, die kurbel steht ziemlich vertikal. 
und noch was, wo ist der lenker wenn man gegen die wand prallt, nah am körper oder eher n bischen weg. ich hab mir jetzt mal das bt-felix-v3 video angesehn, aber leider geht das viel zu schnell um was genaueres erkennen zu können.

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Dr.Hasi (23. Januar 2006)

hallo, ich hätte nur eine kurze frage noch zum tippen, undzwar muss man eine mauer nehmen die so hoch ist, dass man das vorderrad darauf nichtmehr absetzen kann oder?
danke mfg flo


----------



## florianwagner (23. Januar 2006)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, ich hätte nur eine kurze frage noch zum tippen, undzwar muss man eine mauer nehmen die so hoch ist, dass man das vorderrad darauf nichtmehr absetzen kann oder?
> danke mfg flo



nee, muss nicht unbedingt sein, so ab 70-80 cm fängts an mit tippen, wichtig is nur das du die kante noch schön in der aufwärtsbewegung erwischen kannst.


----------



## hopmonkey (23. Januar 2006)

ich will zwar nich behauptn, dassich tippen KANN, aber so langsam wirds klarer (....)
Immens wichtig is, dass du das VR gegen die wand drückst, während du schon mit deinem schwerpunkt nach oben kommst.
Hört sich evtl banaler an als es is, aber für jemanden, der vorher immer normale treter oder roller gemacht hat, isses ne gewisse umgewöhnung, nichmehr einfach wie bekloppter am lenker zu ziehn sondern eben eher zu drückn, wenns vr hochkommt....

meine 0,02


----------



## tommytrialer (23. Januar 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> tach, hab mal ne frage zum praller.
> ich hab das problem, dass mein vorderer fuss immer an die wand kommt, ich hab angefangen mit nem schrägen brett das ich an die wand stell. jetzt, da das brett fast senkrecht steht stoße ich immer mit den fuss gegen die wand, die kurbel steht ziemlich vertikal.
> und noch was, wo ist der lenker wenn man gegen die wand prallt, nah am körper oder eher n bischen weg. ich hab mir jetzt mal das bt-felix-v3 video angesehn, aber leider geht das viel zu schnell um was genaueres erkennen zu können.
> 
> vielen dank im vorraus



schwierig das alles so genau zu erklären!

das mit dem fuss hab ich mir irgendwie abgewöhnt. einfach oft probieren und den fuss weghalten. was auch zum üben gut ist leicht schräg prallern dann kommt der fuß auch nicht gegen das hindernis

und der lenker ist auf brusthöhe ziemlich nah am körper, weil du hast schwung nach vorne, der gegen das hinderniskörper kommt, dann schiebst du das rad quasi unter dir durch nach vorne. und bei dem bewegungswechsel ist der lenker nah am köprer


zum thema tippen

für alle die es noch nicht haben....ein altes video von mir
http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/tommytrialer

tippen.wmv

ist schwierig das tippen so direkt zu erklären, aber ich versuchs mal

zuerst mach ich mich bisschen klein und  heb mit dem schlechten pedal mein vorderrad mittels reintreten. mein VR bäumt sich auf und mein körper beginnt die bewegung nach oben. ich drücke das vorderrad unter die kante lenker komm an den körper. arme strecken diagonal nach oben

naja kann man mit der beschreibung was anfangen wenn man dazu das video schaut?
schwer das so genau zu erklären weil irgendwie denk ich da nicht mehr genau drüber nach weil der ablauf standarisiert ist


----------



## misanthropia (24. Januar 2006)

fabian... da du 20" fährst interessiert dich tippen eh nicht... und auf allgemeinbildung im trial kann man verzichten


----------



## Schevron (24. Januar 2006)

wieso. man kann auch mitm 20" tippen


----------



## Monty221pro (19. September 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wie man eeinen sidehop macht und ich bekomme nichtmal ansatzweise hinm 
Wer kann mir helfen???????????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

